# Buying from El Monte RV



## sbeougher (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm looking at the used C-class RV's from El Monte RV. They have a lot of miles. Has anyone purchased from them? What is your experience? Would you recommend doing it or not?


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 1, 2010)

RE: Buying from El Monte RV

I went to their web site and did not see the mileage listed.  What is a lot of miles? 

The units for sale at Cruise America have much better prices, but they are high mileage as well.  But they also have links or offer service plans for their units for up to five years.  Probably expensive plans, but possibly a good insurance policy.

EDIT: I looked further at their site and the listed prices may be comparable to CA's, however CA does not say that "reconditioning" is extra.  I believe their prices may already reflect what they do to fix them up for sale.  I was looking only at the units in the Baltimore location and all the prices were high.  I took out the filter and saw that the prices were comparable for like year models.  Still, no mileage information.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Buying from El Monte RV

More observations after looking at El Monte's listings for sale.  It looks like El Monte puts their units up for sale soon after putting them on the road, since their listings are for units as new as 2009.  They probably continue to rent them out until someone wants to buy it at the price that the market will bring.  They don't "recondition" the unit until it is selected for a sale.  Then the buyer pays for the reconditioning, which could be any amount, depending on what they find.  This way you could purchase a newer used MH.
I believe that CA takes the unit out of rental service, reconditions it, and moves it to their (separate) sale locations throughout the country.

I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got from both company's web sites.


----------



## bchmike (Mar 1, 2010)

RE: Buying from El Monte RV

El Monte RV has all of their motor homes available for purchase, model year 2005-2009 and all units are reconditioned when sold. The asking price includes reconditioning and a warranty. For the price and condition of their fleet it's a great deal.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 2, 2010)

RE: Buying from El Monte RV



> bchmike - 3/1/2010  2:56 PM
> 
> El Monte RV has all of their motor homes available for purchase, model year 2005-2009 and all units are reconditioned when sold. The asking price includes reconditioning and a warranty. For the price and condition of their fleet it's a great deal.



From El Monte's web site:
Please Note: Tax, title, delivery, registration, smog, reconditioning, and other applicable fees are not included. Some vehicles may have been reconditioned in the interim between when they are listed on the elmontervsales.com site and today's date which may not be included in the price at the time of listing.  Please call for detailed up to date pricing on individual vehicles.  Offers are subject to change without notice. El Monte RV is not responsible for any typos, misprints, or other errors.

I will admit that the web site is all I have to go on.  Mike, if you have other information or sources of information I would like to hear it.  If the units are in service (renting) up until the time someone buys one, I don't see how they could even know the cost of reconditioning, until after the fact.


----------



## outdoors4ever (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Buying from El Monte RV

i checked in to them a few years back and was told that they actually change out the living portion as they get worn and keep reusing the chassis until they reach whatever usable limit they have set. Wether this is correct or not I do not know. you might call Jim at lakeshore rv at 231 788 2040 and ask him is they are selling any of there fleet, they are a dealer who has a few rentals that sells them each year and they typically have low miles.


----------

